# Mid 90s Craftsman 5/22 engine problem.



## Tom J (Oct 10, 2017)

I've got a problem that I haven't been able to troubleshoot. I picked up a 5/22 that had a starting problem. It looks like it's the original SnowKing engine, and it doesn't look abused or even like it was used much. You could see that it was consistently overprimed by the gas stains. I replaced the carburetor, fuel line, primer line, added a fuel shutoff and a screen fuel filter. Fresh gas. Checked the linkages and the governor spring. Plug looks new. it's still hard starting, you need to use the electric start and it take 5+ tries to get it to stay running. Using the pull start is out of the question. Even after letting it warm up for 5 minutes or so, it will stall out when you engage the auger. It does run at around 3600 rpm without a load. Not sure what else to check since the entire fuel system is new. Cracking the fuel cap doesn't seem to help. I would like to get it so I can at least use it, and then get it to start manually.

Anybody see anything like this?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Compression would be a good next step . . .


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

What "tadawson" said.

Also with the "new" carb did you adjust it after is was running.


----------



## Tom J (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks. I'll have to get a compression gauge to check that out. Any other things to check?


----------



## Tom J (Oct 10, 2017)

It's one of those non adjustable carbs.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

If it stalls taking load, and all else is good, you are too lean on the main jet.


----------



## Tom J (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks, I just ordered a compression gauge. From what I looked up it should be around 80, but anything over 60 is acceptable? And if it's low, it's usually because the exhaust valve tightened up?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Tom J said:


> Thanks, I just ordered a compression gauge. From what I looked up it should be around 80, but anything over 60 is acceptable? And if it's low, it's usually because the exhaust valve tightened up?


...or bad head gasket and/or loose head-bolts; You'd usually you can see some sludge at the head/block interface.

it's definitely a qualitative measurement. Ballpark targets I'd say 60 or higher on the recoil and 90 or above with electric start.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

In addition to what Classic cat suggested check the valve clearances. Also get a new spark plug, even if you think it looks good.

It may be running a bit lean. When you run it at night does the muffler turn reddish.? Good sign it is running too lean or the exhaust valve clearance is not enough.
If too lean you could open the main jet a few thousandths of an inch with a welding tip cleaner. Or a micro drill if you can measure where you are at now. You don't want to open it up too much. Be conservative.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Tom J said:


> You could see that it was consistently overprimed by the gas stains.



Gas stains? Or a discolored primer bulb? Just wondering cuz I've spilled plenty of gas over the yrs and never had to contend with gas stains. As regards the issue with your Craftsman, I'm voting with the others here in that you're dealing with a possible compression problem.


----------



## Tom J (Oct 10, 2017)

Brown gas varnish stains all down the side of the snowblower under the carb and running down behind the tire. I can only assume it's from overpriming, unless a previous carb on the machine used to leak like a sieve. I know this engine is on at least its third carb, since the one I replaced was also aftermarket. It was relatively new, but clogged. I'll clean it sometime and keep it as a spare.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Tom J said:


> Brown gas varnish stains all down the side of the snowblower under the carb and running down behind the tire.



Interesting. Good gas will not normally leave a stain. Crappy, old gas will, especially if the carb is leaking. Three carbs? Gotta be something else going on here.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

60-80 psi?? Last week as I finished my 8/26 tracker my gauge showed 125psi.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

guzzijohn said:


> 60-80 psi?? Last week as I finished my 8/26 tracker my gauge showed 125psi.


with electric start I presume. My '89 Toro824 had 60 on the recoil and 120+ on the electric start. Link.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

So that is a real manufacturers spec?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

classiccat said:


> ...or bad head gasket and/or loose head-bolts; You'd usually you can see some sludge at the head/block interface.
> 
> it's definitely a *qualitative *measurement. Ballpark targets I'd say 60 or higher on the recoil and 90 or above with electric start.





guzzijohn said:


> 60-80 psi?? Last week as I finished my 8/26 tracker my gauge showed 125psi.





guzzijohn said:


> So that is a real manufacturers spec?


Experience. You won't find a factory spec due to built-in compression release...hence "qualitative" and not "quantitative".


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Compression test for a quick disaster check however I prefer to use a leakdown tester for assessing the health of the combustion chamber and isolating the source(s) of compression loss.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

SnowH8ter said:


> Tom J said:
> 
> 
> > Brown gas varnish stains all down the side of the snowblower under the carb and running down behind the tire.
> ...


Could it be the pressure release tube that's on the side of the tecumse engines. ? Too much oil will be release on the side from that tube.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

installed new carb? which kind? adjustable or not? do u adjust it at all? or installed it out of the box as is?


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

vinnycom said:


> installed new carb? which kind? adjustable or not? do u adjust it at all? or installed it out of the box as is?


He put in a non adjustable I think


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Xilbus said:


> Could it be the pressure release tube that's on the side of the tecumse engines. ? Too much oil will be release on the side from that tube.


That's not a pressure release, it's the crankcase breather.


----------

